# "style ist null oder kein objekt"-Fehler



## MajorC (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bekomme im IE6 den Fehler: style ist null oder kein objekt

Der Code für den Text ist dieser:

```
echo "<div style=\"background-color:#FFFFFF; \" id=\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\" \n";
				echo "onMouseOver='Javascript:document.getElementsByTagName(\"div\")[\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\"].style.backgroundColor=\"#5EB64B\";\n";
				echo "document.getElementsByTagName(\"a\")[\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\"].style.color=\"#FFFFFF\";\n";
				echo "document.getElementsByTagName(\"img\")[\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\"].style.border=\"4px solid #6BBC53\";' \n";
				echo "onMouseOut='Javascript:document.getElementsByTagName(\"div\")[\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\"].style.backgroundColor=\"#FFFFFF\";\n";
				echo "document.getElementsByTagName(\"a\")[\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\"].style.color=\"#666666\";";
				echo "document.getElementsByTagName(\"img\")[\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\"].style.border=\"4px solid #FFFFFF\";' \n";
				echo ">\n";
				echo "&nbsp;<a name=\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\" id=\"".$ergebnis[$count][1]."\" href=\"index.php?menue=".$menue."&amp;jobchoise=$count&amp;jobid=".$job[$count][0]."\" class=\"menue\" class=\"block\">".$ergebnis[$count][1]."</a></div>\n\n";
```

Für das Bild dieser:

```
echo "<a href=\"index.php?menue=".$menue."&amp;jobchoise=$i&amp;jobid=".$ergebnis[$i][0]."\" id=\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\"\n";
					echo "onMouseOver='Javascript:document.getElementsByTagName(\"img\")[\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\"].style.border=\"4px solid #6BBC53\";\n";

					echo "document.getElementsByTagName(\"div\")[\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\"].style.backgroundColor=\"#5EB64B\";\n";
					echo "document.getElementsByTagName(\"a\")[\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\"].style.color=\"#FFFFFF\";'\n";

					echo "onMouseOut='Javascript:document.getElementsByTagName(\"img\")[\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\"].style.border=\"4px solid #FFFFFF\";\n";
					echo "document.getElementsByTagName(\"div\")[\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\"].style.backgroundColor=\"#FFFFFF\";\n";
					echo "document.getElementsByTagName(\"a\")[\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\"].style.color=\"#666666\";'>\n";

					echo "<img src=\"img/".$ergebnis[$i][2]."\" name=\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\" id=\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\" alt=\"".$ergebnis[$i][1]."\" style=\"border: 4px solid #FFFFFF;\" /></a>&nbsp;&nbsp;\n\n";
```

Was habe ich vor?
Ich habe text-Links und Bilder-Links. Ein Text und ein Bild gehören zusammen.
Wenn ich mit der Maus über das Bild ODER über den Text gehe sollen BEIDE einen grünen Rahmen/Hintergrund bekommen.

Das Funktioniert auch, es gibt nur Fehler im IE, anzeigen tut er es aber.

Jemand ne Idee was ich da falsch mache?

Besten Dank und Grüße aus dem Sonnigen Neuseeland,

Christian


----------



## MajorC (8. Januar 2007)

Ok,

ich glaub ich hab was gefunden. Kann es sein das ich oben auf etwas zugreife was es erst unten gibt?

Wenn dem so ist, wie kann ich das umgehen?

Ich steh echt auf dem Schlauch zurzeit.

Hilfe,

Christian


----------



## shortie (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Major,
deine Antwort ist schon recht schlüssig. Da HTML grundsätzlich der Reihe nach abgearbeitet wird, kommt es an dieser Stelle zu dem besagten Fehler. Ich mache sowas immer wie folgt :

1. Erstelle mit deinem PHP code die Liste der Objekte
2. Erstelle eine INIT() Funktion in JavaScript, die die Parameter deiner Objekte einstellt und rufe diese über onLoad() im Body Tag auf. onLoad wird erst ausgeführt, wenn die Seite komplett aufgebaut ist und somit alle Objekte zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir erst mal weiter !

Gruß Shortie


----------



## MajorC (8. Januar 2007)

Ähm ja,

JETZT weiß ich garnicht mehr was ich machen soll  

Was muss jetzt WO drin stehen? Kannst du es Coden, wenn es keine Umstände macht?

Danke,

Christian


----------

